# Animated profile pictures



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

It would be nice if we had animated profile pictures on our GBAtemp profile, perhaps make it a feature with patron perks.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 17, 2022)

You can already set a GIF as your avatar, it just won't animate in most places*. I think I vaguely remember an argument from a mod that this was on purpose, so that 1) avatars don't become too distracting in threads, and 2) it saves people's data.


* I remember on an older design they wouldn't animate in threads, but would on floating profile windows and maybe on profile pages? Not sure about the current handling, though.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 17, 2022)

Relevant previous/similar thread by (@Nikokaro) :
https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-animated-avatars-gifs-not-work-anymore.600304/

For the next sentence I might as well give me some "  " reactions myself (I'll receive them as a punishment).

Not allowing these animations anymore is peace for the eyes in my opinion.

But alas, there is a reason why I use uBlock (signature pictures already allow animation).


----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2022)

.APNG support (Animated PNG) would be nice, especially if it's kept under 128K.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> .APNG support (Animated PNG) would be nice, especially if it's kept under 128K.


That would sort of work.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 26, 2022)

Could they make a feature to see animations only after turning adblock off in order to offset server cost


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> Could they make a feature to see animations only after turning adblock off in order to offset server cost


Nope. I do love to use my adblockers.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 26, 2022)

I like the idea. Just to see everybody's Work on display. 

Creation, Imagination


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 28, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> a feature to see animations only after turning adblock off


Sounds like just giving adblock users more reason to keep their adblocker turned on.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2022)

We've had animated profile pictures before, it's only a matter of time before it becomes a problem again.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 28, 2022)

Not needed id say. An avatar is just an avatar, it normally doesn't even have anything to do with the person in question and contains some other character from somewhere else. 

Why the need for them to be animated anyway?? This is a big site with plenty of content..... Why you just looking at avatars????


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2022)

I remember all of the fun EOF trends that used to come about due to the animated avatars. I hope we see them return someday soon.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2022)

Not with dial up connection


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Not with dial up connection


As if anybody is going to use that.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022



The Catboy said:


> I remember all of the fun EOF trends that used to come about due to the animated avatars. I hope we see them return someday soon.


Would be a great thing to have though.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022



DinohScene said:


> We've had animated profile pictures before, it's only a matter of time before it becomes a problem again.


It sure is about time.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 1, 2022)

@M4x1mumReZ , you should know that in the recent past I was the emperor, the absolute and undisputed ruler of animated profile avatars, before this site was "modernized", to my detriment.  Every week I posted a different animated avatar, in tribute to the great authors of 1980s/90s japanese animation. Then a conspiracy led by this site "bigwigs" denied me this small and harmless joy, throwing me into the dust.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

I just found out on how to make animated avatars work on your profile, it seems like this only works for profile pictures uploaded to GBAtemp and not using Gravatar. Go into the web developer tools in your browser and pick the profile picture element until the image class is highlighted. Then make one change to the source URL, replace "/data/avatars/l/..." with "/data/avatars/o/...".


----------



## Nikokaro (Jan 4, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I just found out on how to make animated avatars work on your profile, it seems like this only works for profile pictures uploaded to GBAtemp and not using Gravatar. Go into the web developer tools in your browser and pick the profile picture element until the image class is highlighted. Then make one change to the source URL, replace "/data/avatars/l/..." with "/data/avatars/o/...".


This is a joke, right? If not, prove to us that it works: post an animated avatar, that is, one that moves at least on your profile.
In which case, tell me how to do it on Android Chrome, if that's possible. Thank you.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2023)

Nikokaro said:


> This is a joke, right? If not, prove to us that it works: post an animated avatar, that is, one that moves at least on your profile.
> In which case, tell me how to do it on Android Chrome, if that's possible. Thank you.


Source editing / inspect element is not possible on mobile Chrome, as far as I know; only desktop.
Besides, this is an edit you would have to make for every image source separately, so you would need some kind of script and/or extension to automate it, which are also unsupported on mobile.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 5, 2023)

smileyhead said:


> Source editing / inspect element is not possible on mobile Chrome, as far as I know; only desktop.
> Besides, this is an edit you would have to make for every image source separately, so you would need some kind of script and/or extension to automate it, which are also unsupported on mobile.


Hold down CTRL+Shift+I, CTRL+Shift+P, or there should an option in the browser.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jan 5, 2023)

smileyhead said:


> Source editing / inspect element is not possible on mobile Chrome, as far as I know; only desktop.
> Besides, this is an edit you would have to make for every image source separately, so you would need some kind of script and/or extension to automate it, which are also unsupported on mobile.


Of course. Anyway, what she discovered I already knew and it works on Android: if I click on an avatar (gif) of a profile, it appears on a black background and moves. But this is not cool and all the fun is lost: no one will ever go and click on the icon! 
Before the damn site update , on the other hand, as soon as you entered a profile, the animated avatar (gif) would immediately show up in all its glory: wow, it was a feast for the eyes, and a distinguishing mark over other users.
Alas..... memorable and unrepeatable times...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 16, 2022)

It would be nice if we had animated profile pictures on our GBAtemp profile, perhaps make it a feature with patron perks.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 5, 2023)

I want it so bad


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2023)

Like OP said, as an exclusive option to patreons would be nice, no?


----------

